# hypothetical person



## Konan (Apr 20, 2011)

This person sounds like an ENFP to me.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

I was going to say ISFP as well, but if you don't relate to the ISFP description, then that's out.



adelissa said:


> Knowledge is annoying to me unless I can apply it to myself. Whenever I learn I want to know how does it apply to me? I wanted to know what practical use advanced algebra would ever be for me. I want to internalize everything and make it personal. As a Christian, the Bible can frustrate me because I read something and I want to know how does this change my life? How does this affect what I do, where I go, What do I do with this? I need to act on things. The worst feeling in the world is helplessness/restlessness. That sense that you need to DO something and don't know what.


Fi Se (ISFP's top two functions). Fi wants to make it personal, see how it relates to you; Se wants to act on the information. It looks for practical uses. NPs are unlikely to have a problem with knowledge for its own sake.

This could also be Si Fe (ISFJ), though.



> Very idealistic.


Fi is very much about ideals. Often, SFPs will mistake themselves for NFPs due to this quality. (Just from what I've seen on type forums.)



> The antithesis of a worrier until a problem is staring them in the face.
> huge procrastinator. Works well under pressure
> a need to be understood a need to run things by others, a need to be validated,etc, I have a strong need for praise. (Does this sound more Fe or Fi to you?)
> Dislikes changes and feels relief when something work related is done, when under stress becomes strongly J in trying to control their environment, yet otherwise has a very strong P preference (has difficulty making decisions, is more about principles than rules, loses track of time, mixes work with play, disorganized outer life, prefer to plan as they go. In personal life, likes to live in the moment and not rush or think about time constraints.


This is all very P, especially that you become J-ish under stress. This is probably inferior Te coming out. So I'm going with ISFP.

--------



TheOwl said:


> I relate to this response strongly too, but it sounds like Si to me (which accompanies Ne). The second response sounds like Se.





cactus_waltz said:


> That's what I was thinking as well. Not a striking example of how iNtuition works, imho.


I agree as well. Reminds me: on another forum, someone posted about noticing the same type of chip at two different restaurants. They said this is Ne because of the comparison between chips. It's not Ne at all, IMO. It's Si, if anything. I suppose it could also be ordinary memory, which it would have to be if OP is Se/Ni rather than Ne/Si. Anyway, I've been noticing that some people get strange ideas as to what Ne "connections" actually are, and they attribute all kinds of things to Ne that are not actually Ne. There are some bad descriptions out there.


----------



## adelissa (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok aside from the fact that I just seem to subconsciously refuse to be put in a box, lol I think I am ISFP (If I really have to chose I am 50.9999% I and 49.0001% E)
I like the dreamy qualities of INFP and I go there in my head sometimes, but I think to the world I appear much more pragmatic.
Thanks guys


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

^ oh lol hm. i just read the OP and wrote this before seeing your last post: 



> haha well it's kind of obvious from the get-go that you're talking about yourself, but -
> 
> full picture sounds ISFP.
> 
> the talk about knowledge suggests S... as a relatively practical N-dom i _like_ having obvious applications for knowledge but i can't ever see it being annoying. advanced algebra sounds interesting... just not as interesting as other things, lol. and your "i need to act" suggests Se. personally i really like the idea of Se as an "action" function - a _doing_ impulse. you don't really talk about relating with others at all, which suggests I, the need to be understood/validated/praised is about how others relate to you, so that sounds Fi, plus being idealistic is Fi-related, and you said yourself strong P preference.





adelissa said:


> got this off another forum
> Here's an example of the differences in how N's and S's view the world. Nancy, an iNtuitive, and Sam, a Sensor, go into an antique store to pick out a new desk for their home office.
> 
> When describing the desk to her friends, Nancy tells them how much it reminds her of the desk her father had, how much she liked sitting at the desk, and how this desk makes her think about the wonderful years she spent in her dad's office.
> ...


no offense to whoever came up with that example, but i don't think it's a very good one. sounds like nancy is an NF with a strong memory connection and sam is an ST without one. but i can much more easily see an NT giving the second description and an SF giving the first.


----------

